# DD's Cooler Master Cosmos S



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

The time has come to begin the mods.

First mod, barely a mod at all, was cleaning up the removable top panel that goes over the three fan holes up top in this area:







The mesh has little tabs all around it that are bent over the edge in various places that keeps it in place.  I might swap this out for some hex modder's mesh, but I'm not sure.  I kinda like the way these are molded, and that would be near impossible with hex mesh.






Once I removed the mesh, I was greeted with this disgusting, unnecessary "scaffolding" of plastic.  I grabbed my snips and went to work!






With the majority of it cut out:






Cleaning up:






I finally went over every stub with my knife and cut them all off.  It doesn't look perfect, but I'm toying with the idea of painting it black, since the center area of the front panel is black versus the gray of the rest of the case.

Here's the finished look:
















Very simple and very easy to do if you own a Cosmos S.  It makes it look cleaner, makes the case lighter by a few ounces, and improves exhaust airflow out the top.

If you guys have any ideas for me, let me know.

Also, I might go a little crazy with the interior paint, and do something other than a neutral black.  I want to find a paint that mimics the PCI bracket of the HIS IceQ3 cards:






I think it will be a little more interesting than plain 'ol black.  It's really kind of pearly and metallic in person.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 13, 2008)

you could try plating the chasis of the case to match the color of the bracket, that should do it instead of painting it


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

Plating it?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2008)

i like so far but why is there only one fan in the top of the case


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

That's what she came with.  I'll be putting three A.C. Ryans up top when we order them.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

looking good! sometimes its the simple mods 

what are your plans for this rig DD?

looks like you could fit a tripple rad up top without much, if, any mods  

i use a paint by duplicolour called "textured metallic black" might be worth looking into?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

Triple rad up top, interior paint job, cutting out some restrictive stuff, utilizing some UV Orange and/or UV Green paint, maybe a brushed alum. cover for the drive bay area, custom stock-fit window, and whatever else I think of along the way


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Triple rad up top, interior paint job, cutting out some restrictive stuff, utilizing some UV Orange and/or UV Green paint, maybe a brushed alum. cover for the drive bay area, custom stock-fit window, and whatever else I think of along the way



nice!

do ou have a pik of the whole case?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

here is a cool option for paint
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=30

I get it at Home depot, the Black night color is a black metallic and depending on how you apply it it can be black (few coats) to dark gray(more coats allows more metallic particles)


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> nice!
> 
> do ou have a pik of the whole case?








And here's my idea for the window:






Of course, there's no plexi there right now...



MKmods said:


> here is a cool option for paint
> http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=30
> 
> I get it at Home depot, the Black night color is a black metallic and depending on how you apply it it can be black (few coats) to dark gray(more coats allows more metallic particles)



Looks sweet.  Have you seen the back of one of those IceQ3s in person?  I want to come as close to that color as possible.  I'm taking the brackets off all my cards and painting them, too.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 13, 2008)

That is quite possibly the ugliest thing I have ever seen.

j/k I love it! Keep up the good work man! Can't wait to get my RocketFish and mod it!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> That is quite possibly the ugliest thing I have ever seen.
> 
> j/k I love it! Keep up the good work man! Can't wait to get my RocketFish and mod it!



You mean have someone mod it for you :shadedshu


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

the paint is pretty close to what you are looking for. Try it on a separate piece, by adding less/more coats closer/farther away spraying you can achieve different shades of paint.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet.  I'll have to check out Home Depot in a few weeks and see if they've got some in stock!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 13, 2008)

I want that metallic paint!


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not having anyone mod it for me. I'm doing it myself. It wasn't cost effective to ship it.  Also sometimes its just more convienent to have someone do it, you know, like when you have a kid and a full time job and own a business and stuff...and you're only 21. Lol  ya DD


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

Matt.

Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2008)

i see you fit


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

i really like the look of the "s" model moreso than the normal one, window mod would look sweet! its a big one, great for showcasing your hardware. incase i missed it there was/is mesh where you want to do the window mod correct?

that rustoleum Mk linked looks the same as what i mentioned just different name brands. its what i used to paint my box have a look at my mod in the case gallery to get an idea of what it looks like if you want (the pix arent the greatest though)

the colour of it can be varied as Mk stated


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, there was a 200mm fan and mesh where the window will go.  The 200mm fan (apparently the best 200mm on the market for most cfm for low noise) was too noisy for me.  I know, I like a really quiet PC.  So, sacrificing motherboard and GPU cooling, I'll be going with a window.  I want someone to make it for me, because I want it to be flush with the panel.  I'll post more pics later of how it would be made.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

usually your local glass guy will be able to put a ledge/bevel on the window so itll drop right in and sit flush


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have to look around for one


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

i tried to do it myself once with a dremmel :shadedshu lets just say it didnt turn out to well 

those guys shuldnt be hard to find prolly have a few of them or mirror guys in your yellow pages. only problem i can forsee is what they might charge.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 13, 2008)

moar pics!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> moar pics!



Will do once I'm actually at home with the case 

And I've got a motherboard on RMA, sold my RAM, two pairs of RAM on the way, traded my video card for another 3870, and am buying a new PSU.  Needless to say, I won't be up and running for a little while, so my focus for now shifts to finals, and in two weeks, it's all the Cosmos S, baby


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 14, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Will do once I'm actually at home with the case
> 
> And I've got a motherboard on RMA, sold my RAM, two pairs of RAM on the way, traded my video card for another 3870, and am buying a new PSU.  Needless to say, I won't be up and running for a little while, so my focus for now shifts to finals, and in two weeks, it's all the Cosmos S, baby



Too many combinations of "R", "A", and "M" AHHHH


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2008)

I know!  The worst part was that when I first typed it, I fumbled on like every one of those! 

Come on guys, let's hear some suggestions for me!  Anyone have any ideas?  I'm toying with replacing all the mesh on the case with hex, but I don't know how that would look...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is a shot showing the metalic black on my modded 8800GTs mounting plates (originally were chrome)






PS: careful using the mesh, the small hole version you have only lets about 41% of air through (the modders mesh I use is 79%, looks like more but only 79%)


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow those black Accelero S1 look amazing! Its a shame I ordered the silver iandh custom ramsinks...otherwise I would have painted my accelero's black!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Wow those black Accelero S1 look amazing! Its a shame I ordered the silver iandh custom ramsinks...otherwise I would have painted my accelero's black!


they are 10X nicer than the silver versions.

It took a bit of work to clean off the coating on the fins first. If you do paint like this make sure to use a VERY light coat of Lacquer paint (much thinner than enamel)


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW.  That color is absolutely amazing.  That looks like exactly what I'm looking for.  And the S1s look sweet!


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 14, 2008)

More mods, more pics ... MORE!!!!

Looks good dude, keep up the good work! 

ps: sure you heard that "more" recently


----------



## intel igent (Apr 14, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Wow those black Accelero S1 look amazing! Its a shame I ordered the silver iandh custom ramsinks...otherwise I would have painted my accelero's black!




could be a nice contrast the silver/black


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2008)

My lighting sucks, outside or with proper lighting 9not fluorescent) they really look sweet.
Add a couple of coats of clear (I didnt use clear) and they really stand out


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2008)

Sweet.  You think it's a little much to paint the interior with?

What I might do is do all of the interior and bare alum with it, and do some coats of semigloss or dull clear on the inside of the case, and accents like the PCI brackets with gloss.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 15, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Sweet.  You think it's a little much to paint the interior with?
> 
> What I might do is do all of the interior and bare alum with it, and do some coats of semigloss or dull clear on the inside of the case, and accents like the PCI brackets with gloss.



i painted my complete rig with that kind of paint personally i love it.

@ Mk : i found this stuff in a spray can at canadian tire that you spray on the paint and it dissolves it almost immediately, i used it to take the powdercoat off of my edelbrock performerRPM, works mint! only problem is i dont recall the name  insta-strip or something like that  good show painting the pci brackets


----------



## MKmods (Apr 18, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Sweet.  You think it's a little much to paint the interior with?
> 
> What I might do is do all of the interior and bare alum with it, and do some coats of semigloss or dull clear on the inside of the case, and accents like the PCI brackets with gloss.



I am modding another Rosewill case (for my personal comp) I went with flat black interior with the metallic black for accent pieces (AC Freezer top, tops of the acceleros and PCI plates), so far it looks pretty cool.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 27, 2008)

Time to tear down the case!

After undoing the rear thumbscrew and removing the top panel, which I already modded a bit, two screws later and you can remove the entire front panel ports and power plate:






Then, I began removing the tool-less 5.25" doo-hickys.  They are actually extremely easy to remove.  You just slide them to the side.

This is how they look from the back:






They consist of quite a few little parts.  The two springs make sure that the lock disengages.  The blue piece has metal pins in it that are depressed into where screws would normally go, and the housing is smoked:






The white thing you saw in the middle is a type of gear mechanism that makes the audible clicking sound when engaging or disengaging the lock:






Once you take that out, you have the actual button assembly:






Which consists of the button and a spring:











Here are a few shots of the entire assembly and how it is put together:











I plan to take all of the blue pieces out and paint them with UV Orange spraypaint.  The buttons will glow brightly, and the blue piece with the pins will glow softly under the smoked housing.  It will hopefully turn out really well!

Once I had the top completely removed, I wondered...






Yes, it is possible to fit a quad radiator up top, but you would have to completely modify the top ports and on/off switch.

Now that my curiosity was settled down, I removed the top and bottom handles/feet and was pleasantly surprised to see that each was labeled with where it belonged:






Now for a few pictures of what's left so far:











Now came the most frustrating part of the teardown.  The plastic side pieces.  They are all held to the aluminum bare frame by tabs.  You know, the ones that you had to pry open with a screwdriver on your friend's Dell to get the front panel off...

It took me a good hour to get both of them off.  I swear they try to make it as hard as possible.  I really don't have any tips for how to get them off either, except to take off the top screws, bottom tabs, front tabs, then back tabs and slide it off.

I was much too frustrated to take pictures of that process, although if I were recording video of it, I'm sure you would have all gotten a nice kick out of it.

Here's what's left:






From the front:






Right side:






From behind:






Bottom of the case:






Also, it is worth noting that the front also has its own separate plastic piece which contains the little clicky tab-catcher things (I bet you don't know what they're called!) to secure the "wings" that the bay covers click into.  Here's that part with all the tool-less modules and a piece that is used to screw the handles into for strength:






Here are the side panels finally off:






And a few shots of the tab that I snapped off because I had to use such force to get those dang things off:











Next, I took a closer look at that center front plastic piece.  They used a piece of mesh on the area below the last 5.25" bay to keep the look consistent.  There is actually space behind this, and you could very easily mount an MCP355 or a HDD here (although there isn't any airflow in this area):











It's just laid over plastic.  I might cut out that plastic and just have the mesh there...I'm not really sure what I can/should do in that area.

Moving onto those side panels, there is also a similar mesh styling on the back ends of them:











These were tough to get out.  The way Cooler Master inserts these is with small tabs that go through little minuscule holes, and are then bent beyond reach:






Only way to get these out without damaging them is to try to use pliers to bend the tabs straight, then pull the entire piece out like so:






This is how messed up the tabs become:






And what you'll do to the plastic when you try to get them out:






I've got a good plan for these areas.  I am going to mask off everything but the area under the mesh, and use the same UV Orange paint here.  Either that, or I'll cut the area out, and maybe a bit of the UV Orange fans' light will shine through.

As far as other plans, I am trying to decide whether or not to cut out the hex for where the fans are, and am toying with the idea of painting more than just the bare aluminum.  One thing I will not paint is the side panels, as they are a dark gray brushed aluminum.

I want to incorporate a metallic dark gray, probably on the interior.  UV Orange paint will be used for a few accents, and UV Orange fans will be placed throughout.

I have a Black Ice Xtreme Triple Radiator "on order" with fitseries3 for me to put up top.

I want any and all of your suggestions, thoughts, concerns, and questions!  Cutting plans begin tomorrow!

Also, this case is inspired by/will be done around this:


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 27, 2008)

That disassembly looks like it must have been time consuming.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 27, 2008)

Took me probably four hours to get it down to just bare metal.  I didn't cut myself once, though!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 29, 2008)

looks like a canvas ready to paint on....
keep us posted... 

(I think I ´ll strip mine down and start over!)


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

Not painting quite yet.  I'm going to be doing some cutting first 

DFI LANPARTY DK P35-T2RS arrived today:


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

Stuck it in the bare Cosmos S.

Red rectangles are places that I plan to cut.  Probably closer to under the motherboard, though.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 29, 2008)

COOL looking board.... I'm sure it performs even better!
As for the layout, and cutting you have everything well planned..... Cable management should be perfect!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks man!  Just wait until I get some pictures of this thing under UV lights 

I'm hoping for somewhere around 400+ FSB out of it.  I'll see.

I hope the PNY XLR8's are D9s, too.

Also, my plan for the 8-pin and 24-pin:

Sleeve individual cables until they're behind the motherboard tray with UV Orange.  Then, once they're behind, sleeve every 4 wires so it's not a huge snake behind the tray, since there isn't a whole lot of room back there.

Also, what should I use to cut holes like that?  I don't want to warp the alum...


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 29, 2008)

maybe you don't have to drill square holes.... or you can drill along the path of the rectangles and then just file down the pointing edges...

another way is to use a hard nail to puncture enough holes around the space you want removed, so it easily breaks off and then file the rough edges down...

I am sure you'll figure something out, though!


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice work man! I removed the the plastic mesh from the top like you did and now I'm planning on replacing the mesh with plexi, but with mounting and vent holes for the big fan. It's not too loud for me so I'll keep it. I think I'll paint it in UV green/red and the sleeving of my my PSU. I won't cut the mo/bo tray because I feel that the holes are enough, at least for me. Again, nice work! When I start modding my beast I'll make a thread and I *hope* that I'll have some decent camera by that time.  Again, nice work!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks man!  I should hopefully have some more pictures up soon.  My DTek Fuzion and BIX240 should have shipped today, and I went paint hunting today...I need to find a local hobby store, though...


----------



## Master_of_Time (Apr 30, 2008)

Check in an specialized artist/painters shop or whatever it was called. Try to imagine my face when I saw A.C. Ryan UV paint in a shop like that - "supplies for artists"...


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 30, 2008)

Great job with the mesh. . Has the clean look 
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Retratserif (May 2, 2008)

Nice, my Cosmos S is on the way


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

I've got the paint that I want to use.  I also have two cans of UV Orange paint on the way, and I picked up a can of self-etching primer.  I've acquired some hole saws for cable management holes as well.

And the best part:  I picked up a nice sheet of lexan for a custom window!  Cost me less than half of what a custom window would, and all I have to do is cut it to size, drill four holes in it, and give it its new home!


----------



## Retratserif (May 2, 2008)

I do not plan on cutting anything in my case. But it should look nice when I am down though.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

What are your plans for it?

The cable management that comes with the case is great, but great for an E-ATX motherboard.  It's a good 3-4 inches too far for an ATX motherboard, and there's nowhere to route the 8-Pin from the PWM area, because that's where the back side panel's release mechanism is located.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 2, 2008)

glad you finally got all you need for this mod...

I know paint was a pain to get, so now I hope we'll soon get some pics...
Good luck with drilling, I know how hard it can be. Btw, make sure you have the mobo tray firmly secure before drilling, as this can be both damaging to the tray and dangerous to your... fingers...

anyway, good you are back in business!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip man!  Hopefully I can get some pics up today of the paint I have, but no work is going to be done today.

Too busy shipping a bunch of stuff and buying an E8500


----------



## tzitzibp (May 2, 2008)

always buying stuff!  I want an e8500, but I think I 'll save some money for the e8600 coming out later this year....

I use small clamps on a cutting board when drilling. Makes the whole process safe!
Good luck with both painting and drilling.... 
Btw, drill first, file down any rough edges and then paint! Trust me!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

Definitely.  I'll be cutting, sanding, priming, and painting in that order.

Probably OCing before all those, though!  Got the E6300 up to 3.15 on air easy.  Should be able to go lots further with more voltage and/or water.  Anyone want it?


----------



## tzitzibp (May 2, 2008)

whats the multi of an e6300?


----------



## Master_of_Time (May 2, 2008)

It's good that you got everything that you need! I feel that your mod is gonna turn out great. When I start modding my Cosmos S by the end of the year I'm gonna make a thread too. You gave me a lot of ideas, great ones. 10x and cheers, DD!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> whats the multi of an e6300?



7.  I'm @ 450x7 right now.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (May 2, 2008)

I see one No No here.. Don't cut through the embossed parts of the aluminum, it's embossed for stability. Put it this way, I have a RC-690, the door is bendable and floppy like a bare piece of cheap steel. With a window in it ( it provides more support and no more floopy steel door ) it's not bendable anymore.. Just a word of advice to take into consideration. Also, making mulitple cuts into that X shaped support, will make it even more unstable. Although I do like the idea in general, seeing how wire management is a huge + now..


----------



## Exavier (May 2, 2008)

Hey DD, nice work so far on this absolute beauty of a case! I'm loving the ideas you're throwing out, it's all good man 
I reckon you should get some orange UV paint and let rip on that red ATI card shroud, though man 
also; if you were to hypothetically use a four-fan radiator, how would you have to mod the power button section up top? 

thanks for sharing all this with us DD, we love you


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> I see one No No here.. Don't cut through the embossed parts of the aluminum, it's embossed for stability. Put it this way, I have a RC-690, the door is bendable and floppy like a bare piece of cheap steel. With a window in it ( it providence more support and no more floopy steel door ) it's not bendable anymore.. Just a word of advice to take into consideration. Also, making mulitple cuts into that X shaped support, will make it even more unstable. Although I do like the idea in general, seeing how wire management is a huge + now..



Yeah I was thinking that myself.  Since I'm going the hole saw route, I will probably do a circular hole for everything but the 24-pin, and I'm going to do my best not to interfere with those.  I'm used to steel cases, and this is definitely flimsier than those, but I have to say much more solid than many aluminum cases I've built with, and that embossing has a lot to d with it.  Thanks for looking out man 



Exavier said:


> Hey DD, nice work so far on this absolute beauty of a case! I'm loving the ideas you're throwing out, it's all good man
> I reckon you should get some orange UV paint and let rip on that red ATI card shroud, though man
> also; if you were to hypothetically use a four-fan radiator, how would you have to mod the power button section up top?
> 
> thanks for sharing all this with us DD, we love you



Thanks man!  I am definitely thinking of painting the INSIDE of the shroud, and leaving the outside how it is.  I used to do it to clear plastic pieces that came with little model car kits to make them look like an actual lens:







If I were to mod it for a quad radiator, I would have to rip out the entire top front panel assembly (I/O ports, LEDs, and power switch), and I like it too much to do that.

Besides, I've got a triple and dual Black Ice Extreme radiator on the way, so no need for a quad.  Planning on eventually running a dual loop.  Triple for the E8500 and dual for the GFX.  Can anyone say 4870X2 with full cover block?  Now all I have to do is win the lottery...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

how did i miss this!? looks great btw!
subscribed!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

I don't know dude!  I need to sig it...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't know dude!  I need to sig it...



not a bad idea... i really want that case! its so nice! but i got more important things to buy *cough*3870 X2 *cough*


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

Get one from fit.  He'll give you a good deal on it.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Get one from fit.  He'll give you a good deal on it.



yea i talked to him about it but he said he had a possible buyer that might buy both of his


----------



## DanishDevil (May 2, 2008)

Ah darn.  Make him a better offer then!

I'll put a good word in for you.

BTW - 1000+ views on this thread w00t


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Ah darn.  Make him a better offer then!
> 
> I'll put a good word in for you.
> 
> BTW - 1000+ views on this thread w00t



thanks man ill pm him later on and see if he still has one!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2008)

Nice Work so far. Keep it up.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2008)

A couple pictures of the new toy I just spent $220 on a few minutes ago:


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2008)

Hey! Don't let the smoke out! It's hard as hell to get back in there...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2008)

welcome to the E8500 club DD. only a few of us have these chips. 

a thanks would be nice though.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (May 3, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah I was thinking that myself.  Since I'm going the hole saw route, I will probably do a circular hole for everything but the 24-pin, and I'm going to do my best not to interfere with those.  I'm used to steel cases, and this is definitely flimsier than those, but I have to say much more solid than many aluminum cases I've built with, and that embossing has a lot to d with it.  Thanks for looking out man





No problem.. I've run into the same issue before so I figured I'd drop the line of knowledge. It kinda sucks having to cut around them though, makes it seam weird.


----------



## Exavier (May 3, 2008)

oh and DD, you wouldn't wanna sell me that 200mm side fan would you? ;] getting me a Lancool K7 for LANs which needs a little help


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2008)

Sure!  PM me with an offer.


----------



## kenkickr (May 3, 2008)

lap it, LAP IT!!!  Good pickup and it just makes me wish I didn't waste money on a new AMD board and just go all out for intel but didn't want to spend the cash I don't have right now.  Good Luck OC'ing DD!!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> lap it, LAP IT!!!  Good pickup and it just makes me wish I didn't waste money on a new AMD board and just go all out for intel but didn't want to spend the cash I don't have right now.  Good Luck OC'ing DD!!



Thanks ken!

I plan to lap it once I go water, but when I'm getting practically ambient idles, no need to right now.


----------



## Exavier (May 11, 2008)

I still love this case, just hate the silver on the top handles, etc..
sighhhh 
not that I wouldn't be repainting if I got it  
still really considering the Lancool K7 though - I can see plenty of awesome things to do to it too, might get it as a LAN party case and use this one for my quad-based main rig 

Any news on those Ryans yet? And are you still sticking to your rather shleek and shexy orange?


----------



## Silverel (May 11, 2008)

Tell me you're still working on this DD. 

Looking good. Now... back to work!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2008)

Seconded.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys...I should hopefully be picking this back up in a few days.

I'm still going with a graphite/UV Orange color scheme, and I'm toying with the idea of painting all the silver/light gray a different color as well.


----------



## intel igent (May 12, 2008)

picking it up?

where'd it go?

powdercoat?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

I've been totally swamped with stuff to do.  It's been sitting on my bedroom floor in pieces for about a week and a half now...


----------



## intel igent (May 12, 2008)

you said youd be "picking it up" so me


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

Not going and picking it up.  I mean like picking up the pace


----------



## Retratserif (May 12, 2008)

Just fitted my 240 rad and 120 rad in. I used 6 120mm fans for the radiators alone. I have 1 more for the lower intake. I think I can do without the 1 of the top fans as I have...


Empty-Empty-Empty
Case--Case--Case
Empty-Fan---Fan
-------Rad---Rad
Empty-Fan---Fan



I will be using UV blue. Should be done by next weekend.

I mounted the 120 rad on the inside, rear exhaust, Case <- Fan <- Rad



Atm, I will be only cooling the CPU. I had planned this all out for the 680i, But it died, and I got a 780i from the RMA. Now I have to plan it out for that. Which is different because of the placement of the chipsets.

Unless I use a lower slot for the Video card and Sound card. Which I may have to it I want to WC the NB and SB. Or video in that matter.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

Sounds like a hell of a plan Retratserif!  Why don't you take some good pictures of it and post your own Project Log?  I'm sure we'd all love to see your work!


----------



## steelkane (May 13, 2008)

everything looks good so far,, I wish the e8500 was out when I picked-up my e6850. I will be back to check the progress, nice mod


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

I'm picking up another E8500 actually.  As soon as I get the money.  I'll keep one and sell one


----------



## steelkane (May 13, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm picking up another E8500 actually.  As soon as I get the money.  I'll keep one and sell one



Kool, are you going to offer it here for sale or ebay.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

Here first, of course!


----------



## Silverel (May 13, 2008)

TPU has a MUCH better rate of sale than Ebay. Not to mention, pretty much everyone you deal with is cool as hell...

(visit DD's FS thread to find out!) ahh... shameless...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

I don't have it in my possession yet, so I don't really want to list it.  Then again, if I got a deposit for one from someone, I could actually buy it now...


----------



## Retratserif (May 13, 2008)

I have installed..

Dual rad on the inside top with 4 fans.
Single rad on the inside rear. 
Pump between PSU and lower vent intake.

Measuring tubing tonight.

Everything in my sig will be installed within the next week, except I am not going to water cool the Video or Chipsets atm. I may get a new kit altogether.


PM me with the info on that 8500. I may use it instead of my 6750. We can do a competition. Same case, different mobo's and ram.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

I think you need a few more posts before you can PM.  I'll try to hit you up on MSN.

I did some cutting last night.  Haven't fired up the drill yet, but just the tin snips.  Pics comin' up soon.


----------



## Retratserif (May 13, 2008)

well, I will be posting here for now. I am very interested in a 8500 chip too.

As I said before, I was basing my build on the 680i, then the mobo died. Now I have a 780i, so I have more options with CPU's.

Thats why I am not cooling anything other than the CPU atm. So, if I have to make modifications or totally redo my setup, I do not have to get into my new tubing or stuff. 

I would rather work with what I have out of packaging.


If you want you can email me, retratserif@yahoo.com, or go to my forums. 1stmi.com/forums/

http://www.1stmi.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 17, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Not to mention, pretty much everyone you deal with is cool as hell...



u mean HOT as HELL (how can hell be cool? )! COOL as ICE maybe would be better


----------



## DanishDevil (May 17, 2008)

I've got the hard drive cage painted, and I'll be doing the cutting and the rest of the painting in the coming days.  Stay tuned for pictures.


----------



## Silverel (May 19, 2008)

Whaaaaat? No pics!?


Yarr...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2008)

Sorry, I'll have some up later hopefully.  I think my Enermax might have just died on me.  Makes a nice electrical buzzing sound on me whenever it's switched on. I need to wait until I get my new PSU.  Then sleeve it.  THEN I can work on my PC...damnit.


----------



## Retratserif (May 20, 2008)

Same, I will have pics up to.

Get a OCZ. I had an Enermax rev.02 and it died after 8 months. The OCZ 700watt is running good. Though its a good time to look at mod. PSU's. Handy to have it you know.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 20, 2008)

Getting a Silverstone Decathlon 750W.  Fully modular, so I won't have to void my warranty to fully sleeve it.


----------



## MKmods (May 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Getting a Silverstone Decathlon 750W.  Fully modular, so I won't have to void my warranty to fully sleeve it.



I have the 800 version, works very nice.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Getting a Silverstone Decathlon 750W.  Fully modular, so I won't have to void my warranty to fully sleeve it.



hmm... where you getting that from?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hmm... where you getting that from?



Some loser in Texas...he ran my cell phone bill up $200 because he never shuts up :shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

rofl no that silverstone DA750 is mine


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2008)

LMAO you wish.


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

i still cant believe you sold your CM850w


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2008)

Yeah.  Not modular dude.  I couldn't handle it.  I really don't use that many cables in my case, so it was mega overkill.  1HDD, 1 Optical drive, 1 or 2 GFX cards, a pump, and some fans.  That's it.


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

i have the same issue and once i get my lazy ass around to it i'm going to cut holes in the mobo tray


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2008)

I have holes in my mobo tray.  The wires are too thick to hide behind it because the tray is imprinted with an X for rigidity, and there isn't a lot of space for a ton of wires back there.  Besides, I don't like shoving a ton of wires around.  And I got a good trade out of it in the end.

Unfortunately, I'm out $200 from a cell phone bill, so this mod is on halt.  Again.


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

beat him down lol


----------



## jbunch07 (May 21, 2008)

damn phone bills suck!

talk much!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2008)

Not me...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Some loser in Texas...he ran my cell phone bill up $200 because he never shuts up :shadedshu



HEY FU MAN! get a better plan. LOL!


----------



## Retratserif (May 21, 2008)

I have just been lazy. I am not going to WC my video Card atm. Just the CPU. So, I really should get on it asap. 

Though I do not have a modular PSU. So I have to hide a ton of cables. I will be using 6-7 fans. I have not resleeved anything yet. Like I said, I have been lazy.


----------



## blkhogan (May 22, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Some loser in Texas...he ran my cell phone bill up $200 because he never shuts up :shadedshu


You should find that loser and kick $200 out of his ass!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> You should find that loser and kick $200 out of his ass!



LOL! hey now... DD gets damn good deals and knowledge in return.

hows that board treating you?

DD... where the pics at man?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 22, 2008)

Still...$200...

Pics are coming guys, I promise.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 1, 2008)

promisses promisses :shadedshu

pix!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 8, 2008)

hi DD,

as you already know I 'm back and I see that you got a new cpu and psu, so I assume all is going well....

Where are the pictures? post them, now!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> hi DD,
> 
> as you already know I 'm back and I see that you got a new cpu and psu, so I assume all is going well....
> 
> Where are the pictures? post them, now!



here, here.... I need pictures! I want to redo my case! its not a "S" but still good enough!

LOOKING good so far man!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.  Once I got DDR3, I should be done messing with stuff until the 4870s, so you should be seeing some updates soon.  I *promise*.


----------



## Exavier (Jun 9, 2008)

wewt wewt


I'mma looking forward to the 4870s; should be lush with this Rampage Formula.
hmm..if only the hacked SLI drivers thread was successful...lol


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 2, 2008)

w8ting for updates


----------



## Silverel (Sep 2, 2008)

That'd almost be a zombie thread, except he did promise pics...


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2008)

If you want pics, I'll paint a mental picture for you.  I gave away the paint, and the case is in pieces scattered all over my bedroom =\


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> If you want pics, I'll paint a mental picture for you.  I gave away the paint, and the case is in pieces scattered all over my bedroom =\



rofl!


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 2, 2008)

Does this mean you're not going to be around anymore DD?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2008)

Haven't I already not been around?


----------



## Silverel (Sep 2, 2008)

Zombies are still sexy DD... You know it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 2, 2008)

???????????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2008)

just be mad and call him danishdildo


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 2, 2008)

Why am I suddenly imagining a cheese danish in the shape of..........

....never mind.


----------



## Silverel (Sep 2, 2008)

OIC...



DanishDevil said:


> REASON I AM DOING ALL THIS:::
> 
> I'm in summer school for a week and will not be living at home.  WAY too much trouble to mess with a PC there, so I'm getting a PS3 to occupy my time while I'm there.  I'm free August, but I've got to work a ton.  And once September rolls around, I'm off to Argentina to study abroad for a year.  I figure I'd rather part it out now and let you guys get some great top of the line parts from a reliable seller for a good price rather than letting it sit here and depreciate in value.
> 
> Now BUY MY STUFF!!!



From the FS thread I always wished I had money for, but was broke... Still am.


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry to read that you want be around for a while.... I know how it feels no to have the time to spend on your hobby! Glad to know you are seeing the world, though! send us a card from Argentina, mate!


----------

